# center drilling jig?



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

I am looking for a jig to make for drilling 1/4" holes into the bottom of balusters.I have had a few attempts at this and haven't had much success.i need it to be quick and accurate. The problem is that the balusters are not always the exact same size.some are 1-1/4" weak and some even less.i am cutting the pins of the bottom and adding a metal threaded insert.any ideas?


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a yellow plastic deal I bought at the home center. You put it on two corners and draw a diagonal line on a guide. The center of the X is the center of the piece.


----------



## Midiean (Apr 13, 2009)

use a blue pop line from the oposite diagonal corners. or just get a piece of scrap wood, run it through your table saw for a straight edge and draw a line from the opposite corners and there is your center.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Without actually testing it how about...*

Take a 1 1/4 threaded pipe cap, or a PVC end cap that will slip or force fit over the end of your balaster, drill a hole in the exact center, by using a fender washer with a 1/4 hole centered in the bottom of the cap and drill through. This is the jig, just slip or thread it onto your balasters and use the hole as a pilot hole. :thumbdown::blink::yes: bill


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a shop made jig for the drill press (floor model) that is simply a wooden base with a diagonal slot. On one edge of that is another board attached vertically and braced to hold it in place. On the edge of the vertical board is another vertical "fence" that the stock fits up against. The stock is placed against the fence and clamped to it. The jig base is attached to the drill press table with a nut and bolt, through the slot. Position the jig where it needs to be (it hangs over the drill press table) and tighten it down...drill your holes. I use this jig a lot for drilling vertical holes in round stock and dowels.
If this is something you think you'd like to see, let me know and I'll take a few pics.


----------

